# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  Κόμβος Ventrix

## Ventrix

http://nwn.nsdc.gr/nwn/modules/newbb/vi ... 13&forum=6

OLE!  ::   ::   ::

----------

